# Happy New Year (Eve?) from The Bell Tree!



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

*EDIT:* _This was originally intended to be automatically restocked once per hour. Unfortunately, we've been having troubles with the automatic restocking working sometimes, so a lot of the restocks have had to been manual. I need sleep and do other things, so there won't be any restocks for a little while now. The new plan is to restock 20 at 4pm. (Pacific) Good luck!_

- - - - -

The TBT Staff would like to wish you all a Happy New Year! Depending on where you live in the world, it's New Year's Eve, or you're already living in the future of 2014! Either way, please join us in celebrating with the new banner at the top of the page. Woohoo!

But wait! There's more! We've got a limited time collectible in the Shop to celebrate: The *New Year's Party Popper!* You can find it in the Shop for 201.4 Bells. (heh, get it?) Well, maybe. Details are below:

Starting at 12PM (Noon) Pacific today, for the next 24 hours, it will be available in limited stock much like the Pokeball item back in October. 5 items will be restocked per hour throughout the 24 hours totaling 125 items. (12pm, 1pm, 2pm, etc) Another 5 items will be handed out through other means which you'll see soon. Good luck!

[partypopper]countdown[/partypopper]​
(it _should_ automatically stock on the hour, but it could mess up, so i'll be keeping an eye on it for the first couple hours to ensure everything goes smoothly)

Once again, Happy New Year!


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

I AM LIVING IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I AM LIVING IN THE FUTURE



Still New Years Eve for me! Jake what does the future look like!?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEARS
THERE'S FIREWORKS EVERYWHERE NEAR ME
and i hate it.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2013)

New years eve for meee. I'm going ice skating ^u^


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 31, 2013)

Still New Years Eve over here in Jersey!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2013)

2:24 PM here, still a long time to go hahahaha but happy 2014 for everyone!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice banner!
you should've given the people new years hats xD


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2013)

^^ You genius.


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Still 1:41 for me :'( Christmas all over again fgs. *withdraws bells from bank*


----------



## Amyy (Dec 31, 2013)

2014 for me <3

Happy New Years everyonee


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 31, 2013)

It's 7 in the morning for me. I'll love you forever if someone buys me a popper <3

Oh an Happy New year for everyone


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

AWESOME FINALLY LEAVING THIS AWFUL YEAR. 13 is an unlucky number defo for me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

Gamergirladvance said:


> Still New Years Eve for me! Jake what does the future look like!?



it looks like boring fireworks that last for 10 minutes


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

2014 in 17 minutes <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 31, 2013)

2014 is looking to be a very exciting year for me so cant wait
Im meant to be going to a party tonight but i dont think ill go -.-


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Why?

Thirteen is my lucky number.
On Friday the thirteenth, March, (a few years back) I got a lot of candy...

It's almost ten here in Michigan... New Year's Eve!
And I'm not seeing the banner due to settings... I'll have to do that now.

Edit: Oh, wow... It's beautiful!
I'm guessing each of the characters are each of the staff's characters? Am I right, one of the staff?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 31, 2013)

Nope, not right at all. And if you are why am I not up there!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 31, 2013)

47 minutes here


----------



## unravel (Dec 31, 2013)

^ New year you fool!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

GMT 8+


----------



## Bowie (Dec 31, 2013)

Let us all rejoice!


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 31, 2013)

GMT 8+ master race

happy new year


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

missed it :[ hope no one bought like 3 o_o


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

Refreshed for 2 minutes, saw it but didn't get one, for shame.


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Refreshed for 2 minutes, saw it but didn't get one, for shame.



I had one in my cart but it was gone after ;_;


----------



## Keen (Dec 31, 2013)

That was really intense :3


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

It took 26 seconds for my cart to update. Tried loading it earlier but it wasn't in there.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I had one in my cart but it was gone after ;_;



me too


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

YEEEES. Bought it!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 31, 2013)

Check out the bling!


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Lassy said:


> YEEEES. Bought it!



Congrats :3 secretly jealous and now it feels like it's rubbed in my face :[ Oh well xD Can't let a collectible make me annoyed on New years eve xD


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

370 users online, 5 items, chaos.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 31, 2013)

201 bells are you ****ing serious


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

SockHead said:


> 201 bells are you ****ing serious



hey, I just lost 100 bells because I was an idiot at clicked something which said something along the lines of '100 bells to view' and I thought it was trolling. I was wrong. no naming xx :c


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

I still don't even know how X user did that.


----------



## Keen (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't believe I managed to snag two of them


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2013)

Something else I probably won't be able to get :/


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 31, 2013)

Welp, I think I missed the item.
Anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2013)

2 hours (and 10 minutes) to go here before 2014  watching lame tv shows and eating all kinds of stuff now


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

Offering 800 bells if someone buys one for me. I probably won't be around to see any future restocks as I have real life to attend to.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 31, 2013)

It sold out as I was adding it to my cart. -_-


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Offering 800 bells if someone buys one for me. I probably won't be around to see any future restocks as I have real life to attend to.



Just PMed you as I bought a second one ^___^


----------



## Megan. (Dec 31, 2013)

Yay, I managed to grab a party popper! Happy new year everyone~ 3 more hours to go for us Brits. c:


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeeeaaahhh! I got one!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Offering 800 bells if someone buys one for me. I probably won't be around to see any future restocks as I have real life to attend to.



Yeah... I tried for this one restock (putting off some stuff I have to do for it), but I have to go bake cookies, cook some things, and help my mom out with some stuff so this is the only restock I really had time to stalk. Will be back and forth more or less most of the day :/ Oh well. v-v



Saranghae said:


> It sold out as I was adding it to my cart. -_-



Same :/


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

My cart won't update. Its still showing the "Adding to cart, please wait..." message even now.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2013)

Silversea said:


> My cart won't update. Its still showing the "Adding to cart, please wait..." message even now.



Yeah, it'll do that but it'll never be added because it means it sold out.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 31, 2013)

Silversea said:


> My cart won't update. Its still showing the "Adding to cart, please wait..." message even now.



Yeah that's what happened to mine since it sold out so quick, oh well. 

(Can't there be some rule about only one per person?)


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! And lucky for some of the people that live in the future.....


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

I think you need to have a good internet, otherwise you are quite screwed up to get it. 
My internet is really good, so I got to get it quickly.


----------



## Sumemr (Dec 31, 2013)

I got one too ! c:
I kept refreshing when it hit 1 PM haha


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2013)

Lassy said:


> I think you need to have a good internet, otherwise you are quite screwed up to get it.
> My internet is really good, so I got to get it quickly.



My internet is really good... it just happens to be shared between at least 10 things all at once at any given time. 

I caught it, I added, but it sold out and bleh. I hate limited things.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

It doesn't restock exactly at the hour either, its about a minute or two delayed (this is if you are using the countdown to work out the time to refresh).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also surprised that there isn't a unique limit set on them. Or does Justin/Jeremy/and co just like seeing us flail around in circles?


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 31, 2013)

Gah.. I need...


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Missed it, was eating >_> And silversea, isn't there 5 re-stocked every hour or did you mean something different?


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Missed it, was eating >_> And silversea, isn't there 5 re-stocked every hour or did you mean something different?



I was talking about the unique limit. That is, an item with a unique limit is an item that can only be obtained once per person.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Such as the TBT fair patch item and the gemstones.


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Ohhh, I see. It's like the pokeball all over again, I guess. hoarder4life <3 jk I only want one this time


----------



## Lassy (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder what the other 25 items will be ?^?


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 31, 2013)

Got one


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

HOLY FANKFJ I GOT ONE. For those who didn't get one, keep trying. Trust me, you'll get there c:


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year x3


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 31, 2013)

GAH
IT SOLD OUT SO FAST D:
I'll never get one..


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dang it!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 31, 2013)

Gah, so close :/
It was in my cart, I got to the checkourt, then when i clicked purchase, it was gone :'(


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 31, 2013)

Dang!

oh well , I'll get one somehow


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

*Screams* I GOT ONE


----------



## Mino (Dec 31, 2013)

Spoiler: heh


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

WHAT?! Again, so close!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 31, 2013)

Aah, missed it again


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

I keep forgetting about it. I must stalk the shop until 7

v-v


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2013)

It's 2014 here now so officially from the Netherlands: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 31, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> *Screams* I GOT ONE



I will be your best friend if you give me one <3


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

So the first restock at 12pm went perfectly on it's own. (luckily, I wasn't here) But the 1pm, 2pm, and 3pm didn't so I had to manually do them. (hence why they were a few minutes late) The restocking schedule is going to have to change somehow because obviously I can't restock for another 20 hours manually, lol.

*EDIT:* Changed something. We'll see if it handles the 4PM stock automatically or not.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 31, 2013)

Party popper?


----------



## Amyy (Dec 31, 2013)

well...

they sold out fast


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

It's still New Year's Eve and I have no plans because all my friends are out-of-town. So I'll probably just be sitting at home.

And there are no party poppers in stock.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 31, 2013)

Less than an hour since the new year here, and things are going badly. We had dud fireworks, I still don't have a party popper, and my dad tripped over the coffee table and may have broken his arm... D:


----------



## Laurina (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years to those already living 2014 up.

I just got home from work. Should be getting ready and whatnot, but I WANT NEED A PARTY POPPER!
Partying it up with a few close friends, tonight. Was hoping to leave around 2am or so, but kind of nervous because the roads out are extremely slippery and people are already driving like idiots. So, be safe everyone c:


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw it, added it to cart, poof it was gone. :/ 
Who stole it?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I saw it, added it to cart, poof it was gone. :/
> Who stole it?



Same here. Just be glad that you're part of the White Feather Association, like me.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

jfc it's like the pokeballs all over again except it's even harder this time


----------



## SockHead (Dec 31, 2013)

Reizo said:


> jfc it's like the pokeballs all over again except it's even harder this time



gotta go fast


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

SockHead said:


> gotta go fast


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 31, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Same here. Just be glad that you're part of the White Feather Association, like me.



Who told you about that?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm ready to grab another one to scalp for triple the price


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 31, 2013)

Yay! I got a popper!


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 31, 2013)

Stolen again!


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

it was in my cart but it disappeared


----------



## Silversea (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw one in the shop but then I didn't. Halp.

Its imaginary.


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't think it updated this hour.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

I dunno if the eleven PMs have dropped...


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I'm having to do these manually because the thing is messed up so whoops forgot... I'll stock 10 at 8:30 instead! 21 minutes from now that is!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay great, thanks


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yeah, I'm having to do these manually because the thing is messed up so whoops forgot... I'll stock 10 at 8:30 instead! 21 minutes from now that is!



Thanks.  Hope I get 1!

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES! GOT IT!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

oops accidentally bought 2


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

AW DAMN.

Just got two poppers!


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 31, 2013)

I got two.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

FYI there won't be any at 9pm (30 minutes from now) since I restocked 10. Glad some of you caught them this time!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm imagining Black Friday right now.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm willing to sell my spare, of course.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 1, 2014)

I would love to buy your spare


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 1, 2014)

I said it earlier, perhaps in a different thread, but I will say it here again?


_*Happy New Year 2014!*_


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Did it break again?


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like it, have been refreshing the store for almost 5 mins now haha


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, it's being done manually right now and I'm doing other things, sorry! Will go up in 2 minutes from this post.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

That was real fast I didn't know people were in the shop xD


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow o-o I even refreshed when none were sold yet and mine infinitely sat at updating, then they were sold out! Another hour to wait T_T


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Got two the first time. Sold one to Sansa22, and now I have a third


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 1, 2014)

I have an extra, PM me with offers if you want it.


----------



## Keen (Jan 1, 2014)

I snagged four today, so I have three extra. 

Looking to trade for feathers


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

OOOH. I could trade for feathers, I do like that idea.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

Sooo none for this hour?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 1, 2014)

Nevermind.

#Fail


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Sooo none for this hour?



They just sold out


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha they were just up for ~30 seconds. Had one in my cart, but couldn't check out. At least the auto update is working, even if it means people are just gonna buy like 10 each


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Sooo none for this hour?



They sold very quickly.

I just sold my extra one to Jennifer. Helping with tha collection


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

Minties said:


> Haha they were just up for ~30 seconds. Had one in my cart, but couldn't check out. At least the auto update is working, even if it means people are just gonna buy like 10 each



omg, i was trying to get one for you :c


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

I was refreshing like crazy and I never saw the Purchase option. Damn haha


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> omg, i was trying to get one for you :c



Haha you're always so sweet <3 I'll hopefully get one when the Americans go to bed! There should still be 65 going up :3


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Minties said:


> Haha you're always so sweet <3 I'll hopefully get one when the Americans go to bed! There should still be 65 going up :3



Unless that American is me.  I could easily stay up until 6 AM.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

River said:


> That was really intense :3


happy new year river i made u king!!


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Did it not restock again or did I miss it?


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

No restock


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

I will restock double items (10) at 1am! (45 minutes from now)


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

oh.

AHAHAH i was refreshing for 15 minutes straight


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> I will restock double items (10) at 1am! (45 minutes from now)



And now I'm debating whether it's worth it to stay up another 45 minutes...


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

I just noticed your sig Oath, and you would hate me.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

Nuuhh ;v; I'm going somewhere soon! Oh well.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 1, 2014)

Farobi, I can sell you my extra.


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> oh.
> 
> AHAHAH i was refreshing for 15 minutes straight



30 minutes oh my god thank god I looked at this thread /sobs for wasting my life on new years


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Got one.

Time for bed.

This has been a VERY profitable night for me, I must say.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

got another c:


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY 

I have an extra popper if anybody is interested, I'd like to trade it with feathers or TBT bells :3


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

You guys r cray omg not even a second lmao I give up


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

Ugh people are ridiculous.

I keep getting to the checkout screen, then it loads too slowly to actually purchase one haha. Wish there was a one per person thing on them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG i got one!!!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

Minties said:


> Ugh people are ridiculous.
> 
> I keep getting to the checkout screen, then it loads too slowly to actually purchase one haha. Wish there was a one per person thing on them.



aw, ill give you my extra <3


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> aw, ill give you my extra <3



You don't hafta ): you can trade it for feathers or whatever you want. I'm going to be trying to get one until they're all gone.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2014)

Minties said:


> You don't hafta ): you can trade it for feathers or whatever you want. I'm going to be trying to get one until they're all gone.



too latee


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

Minties said:


> Wish there was a one per person thing on them.



Same


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 1, 2014)

this is like the third time i've offered my extra popper WHO WANTS IT


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Unless that American is me.  I could easily stay up until 6 AM.


 l\ It's 3 in the morning and I'm still awake, I forgot the rest of the lyrics to this song. l\
O                                                                                                                         O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Music note fail.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

Got one <3


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Got one <3



Now pop the popper and celebrate! (I'm trying to be happy for you.)


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Now pop the popper and celebrate! (I'm trying to be happy for you.)



Thank you !


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> this is like the third time i've offered my extra popper WHO WANTS IT



I'll be glad to take it.


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> l\ It's 3 in the morning and I'm still awake, I forgot the rest of the lyrics to this song. l\
> O                                                                                                                         O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Noooo..... laptop..... dying..... Goodbye third popper.......


----------



## Mao (Jan 1, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Noooo..... laptop..... dying..... Goodbye third popper.......



Haven't you already got 2? xD


----------



## Mao (Jan 1, 2014)

Did they restock? Or am I being stupid


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Did they restock? Or am I being stupid



I think it didn't for 2 hours >___<


----------



## Mao (Jan 1, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I think it didn't for 2 hours >___<



Yeah, I checked 1 hour ago and I didn't see them restock. Maybe they'll be a triple restock next time haha


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Yeah, I checked 1 hour ago and I didn't see them restock. Maybe they'll be a triple restock next time haha



Yeah, I think so. Before it states that only 80 were sold, normally it should be 90 if they were sold out <:


----------



## Minties (Jan 1, 2014)

Aw man the 11am one is at 6am my time. x_x gotta be sleeping. 

At least I can probably catch the 4pm one.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 1, 2014)

No restock of 20? =/


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Truffle said:


> No restock of 20? =/



justin must be busy :B


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Lassy said:


> justin must be busy :B



Maybe he passed out after all the manual restocking over the past 24 hrs. xD


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

I wonder when the restocks are going to be held :3
I've been stalking each time it hits a new hour >__<


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I wonder when the restocks are going to be held :3
> I've been stalking each time it hits a new hour >__<



I don't think your the only one. LOL

My refresh button might break soon. >.<


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2014)

Willow said:


> I don't think your the only one. LOL
> 
> My refresh button might break soon. >.<



I've been thinking about it, perhaps the restock is tomorrow? i mean the first message isn't that clear :/
I would just hate missing the restock if I were to be asleep >__<
I can wait an extra hour, but then I have to go to sleep ;___;


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2014)

Willow said:


> Maybe he passed out after all the manual restocking over the past 24 hrs. xD



I found a picture of him!


I TOTALLY didn't just Google sleeping on laptop and put the first picture I saw here and said it was him.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

Get ready for 20 at 4pm! (21 minutes from this post) The item will be set to unique to give some new people a better chance, I've noticed the last couple restocks have been mostly the same members buying more!



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I found a picture of him!
> View attachment 22771
> I TOTALLY didn't just Google sleeping on laptop and put the first picture I saw here and said it was him.



Accurate.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Get ready for 20 at 4pm! (21 minutes from this post) The item will be set to unique to give some new people a better chance, I've noticed the last couple restocks have been mostly the same members buying more!



I know some of us who have been buying duplicates have been doing so for friends who either don't have a reliable or fast enough connection to get their own popper.  Just wanted to mention that.

Hope you got some sleep though. xD


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, I know about that. That's why it's not always unique, I encourage the buying of a couple and trading them to friends or whatnot. Just for this restock it will be unique to give an extra edge to those who haven't been lucky yet, the next one won't be.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, I know about that. That's why it's not always unique, I encourage the buying of a couple and trading them to friends or whatnot. Just for this restock it will be unique to give an extra edge to those who haven't been lucky yet, the next one won't be.



Ok, I appreciate you letting us know.  I am going to pass my funds to another member who hasn't purchased one yet.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 1, 2014)

I think that picture was REALLY in Google Images to where you type sleeping on laptop. Well in my time it's 6:52 PM so I guess I have to wait until the time starts to buy it. (stalks at the shop)


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Hurray my friend was able to get one...as well as a few others.  Thanks Justin!


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 1, 2014)

Is that the last restock?


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes! I got it! Time to celebrate! But I may want to get another one through so I'll ask what gnoixaim said.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 1, 2014)

15 minutes after the restock and there's still some left O.O


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2014)

Restocking 5 more in 7 minutes. Not unique.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> Restocking 5 more in 7 minutes. Not unique.



Was that the last restock?


----------



## Minties (Jan 2, 2014)

God I hope so. Tsk to the people buying like 8 just to sell them.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Minties said:


> God I hope so. Tsk to the people buying like 8 just to sell them.


hehe, I feel like you are talking to me. but I need to make some profit.


----------



## Minties (Jan 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> hehe, I feel like you are talking to me. but I need to make some profit.



There's a tonnnn more people that did the same thing. I think it just sucks for those with slower internet.  I'm grateful that sorrynotsorry is a nice person and gifted me one.  They still should have been unique from the get go. Too late now though.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Minties said:


> There's a tonnnn more people that did the same thing. I think it just sucks for those with slower internet.  I'm grateful that sorrynotsorry is a nice person.  They still should have been unique from the get go. Too late now though.



It's not like I was selling them for huge prices anyway.
Only making 49 TBT bells of profit.
it was the same thing for Pokeballs, and there were even less pokeballs than poppers.


----------



## Mao (Jan 2, 2014)

115 sold ooh... I remember sneaking on my phone to get a pokeball at school. Hehe.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't really understand for myself why people want to buy (from others) things like fair feathers/party poppers and those things. If you got them from a friend I totally understand you are happy with them but for me the fun in earning collectibles is to earn them myself. I would love to have a red and yellow fair feather to add to my collection but I didn't had enough tickets to buy them, well, too bad. But buying them from people just feels like......yeah I don't know. 
Sure so many people so many opinions. It's just like the time traveling, some say it's cheating,some say it isn't. 

And about the party poppers should have been unique.....well I think it's really sweet that people bought them to give to their friends so in that case I'm happy they got the chance to buy more but selling them with profit? Nah, just not my thing I mean there are so many ways in this game to earn (TBT)bells, you can sell hybrids/sets/villagers, it just takes some more effort to do so. I just don't feel like collectibles should be sold that way but hey, everyone must do what makes them happy


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't understand why people feel the need to buy like 54835834 and then sell the for profit, either. This is a forum with virtual money. In like 20 years time are you really going to remember the 4385934 party poppers you bought and sold for profit of online currency? I doubt it, and if you do, you must have a pretty sad life.
I'd much rather spend my time making friends on the forum and have that to look back on, not something so stupid and pointless like TBT bells. Just my opinion though 

Not to mention, they're literally just pixels, I don't understand the big rage about collectibles. It's not like anyone has a good geeze at your inventory.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to buy like 54835834 and then sell the for profit, either. This is a forum with virtual money. In like 20 years time are you really going to remember the 4385934 party poppers you bought and sold for profit of online currency? I doubt it, and if you do, you must have a pretty sad life.
> I'd much rather spend my time making friends on the forum and have that to look back on, not something so stupid and pointless like TBT bells. Just my opinion though
> 
> Not to mention, they're literally just pixels, I don't understand the big rage about collectibles. It's not like anyone has a good geeze at your inventory.


Your way of thinking makes me wonder why you play AC. AC is all about collecting items. It is all pixel, right? (; And you also bought several pokeballs to sell them afterwards.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Your way of thinking makes me wonder why you play AC. AC is all about collecting items. It is all pixel, right? (; And you also bought several pokeballs to sell them afterwards.


AC is all about making friends and hanging out and relaxing. If you play for collecting, then that's fine, I'm not judging you, but you may be missing out on other great aspects of the game.

I prefer getting the Party Popper from other people, cause then you get a message to go with it instead of just "Party Popper".
Thanks, Oath!


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2014)

Final restock of 5 is coming at 7pm Pacific. (1 hour and 16 minutes from this post!)


----------



## Lassy (Jan 3, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> AC is all about making friends and hanging out and relaxing. If you play for collecting, then that's fine, I'm not judging you, but you may be missing out on other great aspects of the game.
> 
> I prefer getting the Party Popper from other people, cause then you get a message to go with it instead of just "Party Popper".
> Thanks, Oath!



I totally agree with your point of view x)
I just think jake is not really "accepting" people's liking to collect.
I personally, when I bought ACNL, wanted to do the same stuff as when I was a 8 year, making my "dream" house, having my "dream" villagers, this is called collecting, as you collect items to get them in your house, collect exclusive items etc. That is basically what people do in Retail when they buy stuff, they are collecting them. Just like collecting badges. Many aspect of the game is about collecting. 
Sure, it is about relaxing and making friends, but when I first bought the game, I didn't thin, Yipeee, I'm going to make new friends. Not at all, I was thinking about going back into my childhood, bathed into this liking of collecting etc.
So just saying, for many people, they like collecting, it might not change their life, just like you might say "Why do you need to fill 100% the catalogue?", it is to fulfill a goal and it feels good when you've done so. Might not change your life, but it feels great


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I just think jake is not really "accepting" people's liking to collect.


I was just expressing my opinion but ok whatever you say


----------



## Minties (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Jake accepts people collecting. I also think he's on the same page as me (sorry if I'm assuming, Jake) in being annoyed by the greed during this event. I was hoping this would be fun, lots of people getting those silly poppers so we can all celebrate the new year. 

You cannot compare anything in AC to these items because the forum poppers are incredibly LIMITED.  At least in AC, all items can be duped to create more (still bad, but they are unlimited). Besides those buying to gift friends with slow internet, you can't tell me people didn't buy 6 - 10 of them to be greedy and make a quick buck since they're limited.

 Beating a dead horse here, but yeah. Greedy people will always be greedy, zebras can't change their stripes.


----------

